# New saw



## JuanGatico (May 31, 2012)

One of the most useful machines in the shop.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same BS. It does a great job and if you have problems I found the customer service was great. Your BS will work even better when you install a good blade. My fence was not flat or square and Rikon shipped me a new fence which was much better.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

congrats on the new bs.did you hug santa??


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

Any suggestions for a resaw blade? Worked on a burl today, about 10 in deep. Some trouble with the back bearings slipping, will tighten, but is is alu block.


----------



## jmacz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice BS; looked at one today in the local store. Have a look at this video for some tips on BS setup.

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the same saw. Had it for years. Really good medium priced saw I think.

Things really improved when I bought a good re-saw or rip blade. I would recommend trying one of these Woodslicer blades. Combo 3 & 4 tpi really cleans the dust out of the cut. 1/2 inch and 111 inches long. I think it does an amazing job.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx

Steve


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

Tks for the saw blade info, will order a "set". Not sure how often I want to change the blade, but rather have the blade than need it and not have it. Cut some burl today, still working on the drift, or the blade is not very good. Wet wood, but binding on the way through. Am having a blast.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have two of these, one with 3/16" blade and Carter stablizer , and one with 1/2" blade and Carter easy to adjust guides. I have moved light around to front of saw, works best for me. One is at least 5 years old, one is 3 years old. I can scroll, resaw, all with ease. I have used other saws and blades, and guides but these are at the top of my list. I get my 1/2" Sterling blades from Hal Taylor, and narrow blades from Highland Woodworking. Hope this helps.


----------



## papermate (Sep 24, 2012)

I got the same saw for Christmas except I bought it for myself. I had the same drift problem you have. I didn't like how much I had to adjust the fence. So I read the book and I found an adjustment on the trunnion that pivots it, so when the table is attached it pivots the table to make it so I don't have to adjust the fence. By pivoting the table my fence is now parallel with the mitre slot, instead of being 1/2 out at one end like in your picture. The bolt is located under the trunnion where you loosen the lever to tilt the table, it's straight above the dust port.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

All great pointers, I noted the bolt, but the manual did not talk about using it for adjustment, or I overlooked the mention. I got some better bandsaw blades today at the Woodworking show, will mount the 1/4 in to try some boxes and work on the table adjustment tomorrow.


----------



## jmacz (Jun 5, 2012)

Instead of adjusting the table/fence to the drift, adjust the upper wheel so the deepest part of the gullet is the center. This is discussed in the video I linked on post #5. Lots of other good stuff as well.

I had always adjusted the upper wheel until there is no drift. Never really noted where the blade finally sat but looked after seeing the video.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

Tks, have seen the video, and saw him last weekend at the woodworking show. He now has a short strait edge with a small cutout and strong magnet he uses to align the blade and table. This sticks to the blade and allows space for the teeth set. Then you line up the table with the straight edge. Simple. This is done after setting the blade, with the gullet in the center of the top wheel.


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just curious. Is this the same saw as the Craftsman 14" band saw?


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't know, but the saw is running great!


----------



## Canoe (Sep 14, 2014)

WOW, what a great product. My 20+ year old 12" Craftsman finally gave it up so I did my research and bought the Rikon. I purchased it for resawing logs for turning and this saw has not missed a beat, even with the blade shipped with the saw. I tried resawing some 8" wide maple and a few oak boards and the saw performs great.

I am with a few of the others that the instructions are in need of improvement. The assembly, set up and tuning took about an hour from the time I had the box in my shop. If this saw has a draw back it is the dust collector, it does not fit my 4" adaptor and if it were on the side like the pro model it would be more efficient.

This is the second Rikon tool I have purchased and will say their customer service is excellent. I would recommend this product if you are looking for a 14" BS.


----------



## Spunk4ya (Oct 28, 2014)

I too just bought this saw this year but it wasn't Santa, rather that it was "merry Xmas to me!" 
I agree that it's a beast. I assembled the base and bear- hugged the saw and squated to lift onto the base. I had the same issue with the fender washers and found an addendum on Rikon site. Those were for the shelf in the cabinet, spacers for the outter nuts.

I've re sawed with a Lenox blade that was suggested in another forum but love it. It's a great saw and Menards had it on sale w free shipping this past Feb.


----------



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Im thinking about the Rikon 10-326. The 326 has almost the same motor, 1.75 hp now. Do you guys feel that the saw has enough power to re-saw at the full height, especially now that you guys have owned it for a while? Or do you think it could use more power? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------

